# Anyone have a pair of NOS 7591 they want to sell?



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey all,

I have a customer with a Ampeg Reverberocket 2 that wants a pair of NOS 7591's for his amp. I sold my last set last year.
Anyone here have a set they'd be willing to sell?

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Shoot. I'll double check but I'm pretty sure I _gave away _a NOS set recently. Hopefully someone else here is less foolish than me...


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Nos is ok but the new tungsol 7591s sound great in rockets.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

All is good. A forum member has contacted me with a set for me for basically the same price and if I have to choose, the NOS stuff in this case wins hands down.



Church-Audio said:


> Nos is ok but the new tungsol 7591s sound great in rockets.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> All is good. A forum member has contacted me with a set for me for basically the same price and if I have to choose, the NOS stuff in this case wins hands down.


Obviously you have not yet been burned with crappy Nos tubes  my first thought is how were they tested? Are they truly Nos? Or used tubes in nice boxes??? Almost impossible to tell. The tube store does not even have NOS 7591 tubes even for me  and they always manage to dig something up for me if I need it... So I would be sceptical of any NOS tubes that did not come from a large retailer  but that's just me  the going rate for a Nos pair of these tubes is $150 US and that's for "tests nos" not actual NOS. Actual Nos 7591 go for $200 U.S. don't know if I would waste that much money on a rocket II but that's just me  must have deep pockets to spend $150 Us for output tubes for an amp worth between $450 and $700 in mint condition


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't worry about me. I can look after myself just fine. 



Church-Audio said:


> Obviously you have not yet been burned with crappy Nos tubes  my first thought is how were they tested? Are they truly Nos? Or used tubes in nice boxes??? Almost impossible to tell. The tube store does not even have NOS 7591 tubes even for me  and they always manage to dig something up for me if I need it... So I would be sceptical of any NOS tubes that did not come from a large retailer  but that's just me  the going rate for a Nos pair of these tubes is $150 US and that's for "tests nos" not actual NOS. Actual Nos 7591 go for $200 U.S. don't know if I would waste that much money on a rocket II but that's just me  must have deep pockets to spend $150 Us for output tubes for an amp worth between $450 and $700 in mint condition


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> Don't worry about me. I can look after myself just fine.


 I'm sure you can! Just a friendly conversation about, the pitfalls of "nos" when they 9/10 times aren't "nos" I guess some people are ok with using used tubes in an a customers amp? Why not as long as they don't have to pay $150 for them right! I guess that's why I stick with the www.thetubestore.com I would hate to have to give a customer a warranty on used tubes!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The first set did come from the tube store. They were JJ's and lasted all of 2 months. The jury is out on the new production ones including the Tung Sol's. Therefore, I'm looking at NOS ones. I have given the options to the customer and he wants NOS, SO NOS it will be.
The contact I have has a set of JAN's. If they're OK, I'll take them if not, I'll look somewhere else. Worst case I have a bunch of NOS 7868's that I'll have to make adapters for.



Church-Audio said:


> I'm sure you can! Just a friendly conversation about, the pitfalls of "nos" when they 9/10 times aren't "nos" I guess some people are ok with using used tubes in an a customers amp? Why not as long as they don't have to pay $150 for them right! I guess that's why I stick with the www.thetubestore.com I would hate to have to give a customer a warranty on used tubes!


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree if that's what the customer wants, but NOS means never used not some tubes someone had lying around I guess that's were I was confused... JJ tubes have very high failure rates except ez34 7027 and kt88 and 6v6. Other than that they are crap. Tungsol so far have the lowest failure rate if any new tube I have ever used.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Except for their shitty designed flat top 6L6 that seems to implode occasionally....



Church-Audio said:


> I agree if that's what the customer wants, but NOS means never used not some tubes someone had lying around I guess that's were I was confused... JJ tubes have very high failure rates except ez34 7027 and kt88 and 6v6. Other than that they are crap. Tungsol so far have the lowest failure rate if any new tube I have ever used.


----------

